

How we built Dojo Learning - part 3 - lux
http://www.dojolearning.com/siteblog-post-action/id.34/title.how-we-built-dojo-learning-part-3

======
lux
This is the third part of a six-part blog post I wrote talking about how we
built our startup, Dojo Learning, from my perspective as co-founder/lead
developer.

This post talks about how to discover the root of a problem so you can solve
that, instead of chasing symptoms of a deeper problem.

